# Classics?



## Hasscraft (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey, Barnes and Noble is having a 50% off on all their classics right now!
I want to take advantage of this and get a few good ones.
I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions because i am clueless as to what will be good. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Strummer (Aug 15, 2006)

What do you like to read?  The classics are just as varied in genre and theme as any other books, so it helps to know the person's tastes before making suggestions but some books in the B & N Classics series that I'd personally promote are: _Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelley, _Ethan Frome_ by Edith Wharton, _The Metamorphosis and Other Stories_ by Franz Kafka, _The Red Badge of Courage_ by Stephen Crane, _A Christmas Carol_ by Charles Dickens, _Grimms' Fairy Tales_, _The Wasteland and Other Poems_ by T.S. Eliot


----------



## Anne Lacey (Aug 18, 2006)

How about some Tolstoy? Try a collection of his short stories, they're easier to handle. The Death of Ivan Illyech and Family Happiness are good ones.
Uncle Tom's Cabin is always a good read.
Anything by Hemmingway, I just love his work.


----------



## Addison (Sep 2, 2006)

They never seem to publish in such inexpensive volumes the sorts of books I would tend to recommend, the works of Lewis Carroll aside. I think, for example, that no collection of the classics can be without _The Life & Opinions of Tristram Shandy, Gentleman_ by Laurence Sterne, _The Anatomy of Melancholy _by Robert Burton, and _Religio Medici _(among others) by Sir Thomas Browne. Naturally _Don Quixote_ should also be included, seeing as it is perhaps the most influential novel in European history.


----------

